# I can't stand it



## tecumseh

Hello

I cannot speak Greek but would love to send a Greek friend a specific message.

In english, you can say "I can't stand it" in a way that actually means it is so, so, so good.

For example, to a very cute baby:

"You are so cute I can't stand it!"

Is there a translation of this in Greek?

Thanks!


----------



## zouzounaki

Δεν το αντέχω? 

Ας μας πει κάποιος Ελληνόφωνος...


----------



## ireney

Well, zouzounaki's translation is right and within a context like the one you describe tecuseh it would be easily understandable as "it's far too good", _but_, by itself, it doesn't carry this meaning. 
There are expressions such as "You/it/he/etc drives me crazy", "I'm dying/I will die", "Your/it/etc are/is killing me", "Sickness" (I think a bit obsolete right now) and others I'm sure I can't think of right now that could work as a translation.


----------



## tecumseh

Thank you both. I will use it in context and it is an "inside joke", so it's OK that it doesn't carry the meaning by itself.


----------



## Kitten1

I'm greek!!
You can say : Εισαι απίστευτα γλυκιά! : Eisai apistefta glykia! 

The sentense I can't stand has a negatif meaning in greek.
I don't recommend it so much to say : που δεν το αντέχω - pou den to antexw!
You are so cute I can't stand it = Eisai toso glykia pou den to antexw!!!!
But its not so greek!!!  Υou see???


----------



## tantalus

Είσαι τόσο γλυκιά που δεν σε χωνεύω  Just kidding: probably this would be a bad joke 

As a little (more serious note) please be aware that Kitten1's answer is meant to be directed to a female.


----------



## orthophron

Άχου! Εσύ θα με φας! -> Ha! It's you I'll die for.


----------

